# Rent a ferrari in Dubai



## hehehaha22222 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey all, my first post
Well, my wife's birthday is next month. I'm planning to rent a ferrari for a photo shoot. There are deals for around 3k per day. I wonder if anyone else done this before, anything ! should be aware of ? I am 40, got a dubai driving license for 2 years. 
Thanks!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

hehehaha22222 said:


> Hey all, my first post
> Well, my wife's birthday is next month. I'm planning to rent a ferrari for a photo shoot. There are deals for around 3k per day. I wonder if anyone else done this before, anything ! should be aware of ? I am 40, got a dubai driving license for 2 years.
> Thanks!


Short anecdote

Had a friend who did this sometime ago in the UK with an Aston Martin. Car delivered to the family house in the morning complete with ribbons / flowers. Wife overjoyed at the present.

Next day the rental company (Guy Salmon) came and picked it up. Wife very p*ssed off as she didn't know it was just for the day.  Big fail.

They're no longer married.............


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Can't help with any feed-back, but please update if you are going thru with the plan.

This is something I have been thinking as well.


----------



## hehehaha22222 (Jul 29, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Short anecdote
> 
> Had a friend who did this sometime ago in the UK with an Aston Martin. Car delivered to the family house in the morning complete with ribbons / flowers. Wife overjoyed at the present.
> 
> ...


Well, fortunately my wife not into cars, just wanna take some pictures of her with a fancy car. Not gonna be a surprise, in fact, she needs to stay in shape for the day


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

So, on your wife's birthday you want to get/do something she isn't bothered about and you expect her to get into shape for it. What a charmer. I bet she can't wait to hear what is for Christmas


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Save yourself 3 grand and just hang around the valet parking in MOE on Friday afternoon, spend the 3K on botox, liposuction or 6 months at fitness first.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn, the peanut gallery is active today... 

Before any botox suggestion, I want to rent the Ferrari to drive the **** out of it for the entire day...


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

I did this through Bravo rent a car. I rented a slightly cheaper car that came to 1.5k for 24 hours and 3k safety deposit on credit card. They delivered the car and took it away, no hassles, it was painful giving it back though


----------



## MarcAD (Oct 30, 2012)

zed_kid said:


> I did this through Bravo rent a car. I rented a slightly cheaper car that came to 1.5k for 24 hours and 3k safety deposit on credit card. They delivered the car and took it away, no hassles, it was painful giving it back though


Just out of curiosity, which car did you rent for this price?

Also check out german rent a car, not sure if they are in Dubai, but are quite popular in Abu Dhabi. However a quick search on google has shown there are several different companies in Dubai that have similar cars and prices for a day.


----------



## hehehaha22222 (Jul 29, 2011)

zed_kid said:


> I did this through Bravo rent a car. I rented a slightly cheaper car that came to 1.5k for 24 hours and 3k safety deposit on credit card. They delivered the car and took it away, no hassles, it was painful giving it back though


Oh, thanks a lot! Well, its gonna to be exciting, can't wait now!!!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

hehehaha22222 said:


> Well, fortunately my wife not into cars, just wanna take some pictures of her with a fancy car. Not gonna be a surprise, in fact, she needs to stay in shape for the day


Are you serious? WORST....BIRTHDAY....PRESENT...EVER!!! So basically none of it is for her, it's all about you?

I'd pack your bags and sling you out!


----------



## hehehaha22222 (Jul 29, 2011)

ccr said:


> Damn, the peanut gallery is active today...
> 
> Before any botox suggestion, I want to rent the Ferrari to drive the **** out of it for the entire day...


Not sure I wanna to drive that fast, however, just driving it will be an experience...


----------



## Sherkotoee (Apr 24, 2013)

hey, is this possible that we can take ferrari on rent?:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

To rent a car to take a photo with. Why did I never think of that...


----------



## hehehaha22222 (Jul 29, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Are you serious? WORST....BIRTHDAY....PRESENT...EVER!!! So basically none of it is for her, it's all about you?
> 
> I'd pack your bags and sling you out!


Haha, you are right, its all about me. Well Indeed, I need an occasion (her birthday), an excuse to spend 3k on something not just for me (photo shoot), a reason to tell my wife to go to the GYM.......

However, I still believe she is going to love it!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

hehehaha22222 said:


> Haha, you are right, its all about me. Well Indeed, I need an occasion (her birthday), an excuse to spend 3k on something not just for me (photo shoot), a reason to tell my wife to go to the GYM.......
> 
> However, I still believe she is going to love it!


Clearly you have a lot to learn about women and how to motivate them into doing things. Why don't you do that on YOUR birthday as a treat to yourself? and get her something that she would actually like or appreciate.

I predict tears, a slap in the face and a lot of humble pie eating in your future.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd pay good money to be a fly on the wall


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Engineer said:


> I'd pay good money to be a fly on the wall


Yeah, it's all a bit shallow and sad.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Yeah, it's all a bit shallow and sad.


Sounds like it's gonna get deep and smelly too pretty soon.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

MarcAD said:


> Just out of curiosity, which car did you rent for this price?
> 
> Also check out german rent a car, not sure if they are in Dubai, but are quite popular in Abu Dhabi. However a quick search on google has shown there are several different companies in Dubai that have similar cars and prices for a day.


I got the beemer 640 convertible, not exactly a supercar but it served the purpose that I needed it for. Also it’s a great car I thought.

Not hijacking the thread but doesn’t anyone know where I can rent a Nissan GTR or the GT500 shelby?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If your wife needs to go to the gym, are you sure she will fit in the Ferrari? Rent a hummer and tell her that it would've been a Ferrari if she'd lost some weight. If that doesn't get her to the gym, I don't know what will!


----------



## hehehaha22222 (Jul 29, 2011)

I was wrong, I should've just post " Any 1 Rent a Ferrari on deals before?" 

Well, anyone ? Thanks! I want some advises before I click the purchase button.

As for my wife's birthday part, she looks great, doesn't need to go to the gym, however, I do wish she can do more exercise .... To be honest, I can't think of anything else she will be more excited at the same cost


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

hehehaha22222 said:


> ...I click the purchase button...


Dude, just click it... and boldly go when no man has gone before.

Unless it will be a horrible hassle experience, I am pretty sure I will do the same soon...

How many (normal) people can claim they drove the **** out of a Ferrari for the day lane:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you guys thought about Yas Circuit ? Not a Ferrari but an Aston Martin GT4, or a 3000 cc V6 should suffice I should think .. Also it would qualify towards the 'driving the **** out of it' 

Yas Marina Circuit | Formula 3000 Experience

For the price of what you rent the Ferrari your wife and you could drive the thing around and experience it ... 

Not sure if Ferrari World have something similar, I think they do, but I know a buddy who did the Yas thing.. he said it was loads of fun..


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Have you guys thought about Yas Circuit ? Not a Ferrari but an Aston Martin GT4, or a 3000 cc V6 should suffice I should think .. Also it would qualify towards the 'driving the **** out of it'


I believe this was mentioned last year in another thread. I looked into it, but was not attracted to track driving on a car made for tourists.

Driving the R8 on the track at the Dubai Autodrome looks more fun. But at 1295 for 3 laps, I will take the 3000 option on a Ferrari for the day...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Have you guys thought about Yas Circuit ? Not a Ferrari but an Aston Martin GT4, or a 3000 cc V6 should suffice I should think .. Also it would qualify towards the 'driving the **** out of it'
> 
> Yas Marina Circuit | Formula 3000 Experience
> 
> ...


Nice idea, but he wont be able to do several laps of the JBR circuit


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

m1key said:


> Nice idea, but he wont be able to do several laps of the JBR circuit


Trust me, JBR would be the LAST place I spend precious Ferrari time...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ccr said:


> Trust me, JBR would be the LAST place I spend precious Ferrari time...


You're different from the crowd then!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there a speed that the cameras no longer register you? Not that I am advocating speeding and driving nuts.... If the tickets come later, that might be a very expensive rental for me.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I would recommend looking into renting a tiger/cheetah/(insert big cat here) also to have in the rented Ferrari while doing the JBR/JLT etc.. circuit.. otherwise it would just be out of place...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

hehehaha22222 said:


> To be honest, I can't think of anything else she will be more excited at the same cost


*A handbag!*

Are you a moron? Do you not understand that women like to be bought the shoes and handbags that they can't justify for themselves for their birthday? Do the right thing.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

saraswat said:


> I would recommend looking into a renting a tiger/cheetah/(insert big cat here) also to have in the rented Ferrari while doing the JBR/JLT etc.. circuit.. otherwise it would just be out of place...


I see we have a Pan-Arabia Enquirer fan here 

Seriously though, I'm not the only one who thinks this dude is a troll, am I?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Are you a moron?


Whoops! Been reminded that "moron" is offensive in other countries where when Brits say it, we're jesting!

So, "are you being silly?" < there, that's better! Whoops! Sorry! No offence intended!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> I see we have a Pan-Arabia Enquirer fan here
> 
> Seriously though, I'm not the only one who thinks this dude is a troll, am I?


Recently saw a link of facebook saying Iran blames earthquakes on women, I thought to myself, "another brilliant bit of satire from the Enquirer" ... and then it linked me to The Guardian.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I see we have a Pan-Arabia Enquirer fan here
> 
> Seriously though, I'm not the only one who thinks this dude is a troll, am I?


Can't say .. it's been known to happen *cough* other rental thread *cough*


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is there a speed that the cameras no longer register you? Not that I am advocating speeding and driving nuts.... If the tickets come later, that might be a very expensive rental for me.


The jungle drum is beating "301 kph"... Not sure how reliable that is... 

700 AED is an acceptable amount to confirm it, as long as no additional penalty will incur. I am sure some selected fews will chip in to help out...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is there a speed that the cameras no longer register you? Not that I am advocating speeding and driving nuts.... If the tickets come later, that might be a very expensive rental for me.


Ya I am thinking it is something you want to be doing relatively close to the time you are heading out of here for good.


----------



## mahmoudmood (Apr 28, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Short anecdote
> 
> Had a friend who did this sometime ago in the UK with an Aston Martin. Car delivered to the family house in the morning complete with ribbons / flowers. Wife overjoyed at the present.
> 
> ...


omg what a bad story ^^ but don't let him to be pessimistic ^^ be always optimistic for the whole future


----------

